# االاقسام العامة > منبر سيده فرح >  >  بتعرفوا واحد اسمو مبارك الاشقر يا بنات .. قالوا بتاع خلطات

## وليد المريخابى

*عندى واحدة عزيزة على خالص خالص .. عارفا انو  انا زول بتاع نت وكدة .. قامت قالت لى عليك يا ولى قالو فى زول اسمو مبارك الاشقر .. بعمل لخلطات بتاعت وش وكدة .. انا طبعا الموضوع دة علاقتى بيهو زى علاقة بنى زرقان الوهمان بكاس من برة .. اهه قالت عاوزا ليها خلطة كدة من الموقع دة .. ما ح اقول ليكم اسم الخلطة .. المهم انا فتشت فى القوقل ما لقيت حاجة .. لقيت خلطات كتيرة كدة .. المهم الزول دة عندو موقع خاص بيهو .. لو عندو عليكم الله يا بنوت نزلوه لى عشان اقوم اشوف خلطة الزولة دى احتماااااااااااااااال تبيييييييض وشها شوية 
:d
                        	*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*منتظركم انا
                        	*

----------


## سامي احمد ابراهيم

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وليد المريخابى
					

عندى واحدة عزيزة على خالص خالص .. عارفا انو انا زول بتاع نت وكدة .. قامت قالت لى عليك يا ولى قالو فى زول اسمو مبارك الاشقر .. بعمل لخلطات بتاعت وش وكدة .. انا طبعا الموضوع دة علاقتى بيهو زى علاقة بنى زرقان الوهمان بكاس من برة .. اهه قالت عاوزا ليها خلطة كدة من الموقع دة .. ما ح اقول ليكم اسم الخلطة .. المهم انا فتشت فى القوقل ما لقيت حاجة .. لقيت خلطات كتيرة كدة .. المهم الزول دة عندو موقع خاص بيهو .. لو عندو عليكم الله يا بنوت نزلوه لى عشان اقوم اشوف خلطة الزولة دى احتماااااااااااااااال تبيييييييض وشها شوية 
:d



 ياولي ده شنو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟خلاص خليت التجمع بقيت  ساكي أخبار ال21:thumbup::thumbup:
                        	*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامي احمد ابراهيم
					

 ياولي ده شنو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟خلاص خليت التجمع بقيت ساكي أخبار ال21:thumbup::thumbup:



وهههههههههه 
بس الزولة العاوزا الكلام دة عزيزة جدا على اخوك 
وهى محتاجة شوية صيانة وكدة
                        	*

----------


## سحر عباس

*ياوليد 
دة كلام شنو دة 
معقولة مبارك الاشقر 
وبعدين البنوتة دى ماتسال ليها اى بنوتة تانية
بالغت خالس خالس
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*مالو مبارك دة 

وههههههههههههه

صاحباتا كلهم منتظرنها عشان تجيب الخلطات دى 
صاحباتا كلهم ساقطين كمبيوتر 

يا سحورة
                        	*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*ههههههههههههههههه

*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*ياولى الخلطه دى للمغبره ولاشنو؟؟؟
انت قصدك برجاس الاشتر 
ولا مو كدى؟؟؟؟
كان ياهم قول ليهم عليكم بالصلاة على الرسول
بتبيض الوجه وعليكم بترك الحسد هو براهو البسود الوجوه
انشاء الله يلقولن خلطه كاس خارجى
*

----------


## acba77

*مشكور
يعطيك العافيه
                        	*

----------


## النجمه نادوس

*غايتو ياولي جنس غايتو
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*غايتو انا جيت بالدس
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*غايتو ياوليد 
عندي واحد تاني 
داير سمو بس 
بنفع مع ادم
                        	*

----------

